# First Mini Blu-Ray Disc



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

*3-inch Recordable and Rewriteable Blu-ray Media Provide One Hour of Continuous
Video Recording in High-Definition (1920x1080i) for BD Camcorders*

Verbatim Corporation has announced the world's first Mini Blu-ray recordable/
rewriteable (BD-R/RE) media. Measuring three inches (8cm) in diameter, the
new 7.5GB discs provide approximately one hour of continuous video capture
time on a single side when high definition (1920x1080i) is used, and about two
hours of video capture time with images recorded at 1440x1080i. Mini BD media
will be available in August in Japan, where the new Hitachi BD camcorder will be
launched. Verbatim will begin shipments to other parts of the world, including
North America when the new BD-compatible camcorders become available. ...

More @ HDTVMagazine.com


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

1440x1080i, isn't that HD-Lite? And why not 1920x1080p, thats "Full HD"


----------

